# Holga Place



## Jeff Canes (Jun 1, 2004)

A special place for Holgas and other toy camreas


----------



## Jeff Canes (Jul 14, 2004)




----------



## trm (Aug 10, 2004)

nice stuff jeff. this is nothing great but i was playing around with a holga the other day. they are pretty fun.


----------



## mygrain (Aug 12, 2004)

Here are a few of my Holga shots.


----------



## mistakendavis (Aug 12, 2004)




----------



## Karalee (Dec 10, 2004)

And a bump for this thread.


----------



## oriecat (Dec 12, 2004)

Kara that is an awesome shot!  I love it!

Here's an old one of mine:


----------



## Karalee (Dec 12, 2004)

By Orie Demand:


----------



## Unimaxium (Dec 15, 2004)

Wow, jeff, what film did you use for those last two? (the bottom row in your second post). Those actually seem fairly good for a holga. I love the orange in the sunrise one and the blue sky in the one to its right.


----------



## sillyphaunt (Feb 10, 2005)

I decided to do the Holga for my "experiment" assignment in my photography class. I shot 2 rolls that didnt work becuase I didn't have the film counter window properly taped up, but my 3rd roll worked!

I'm shooting 35mm right now, but I am going to do 120 film next time, so that is why there's the sprocket holes. I only had the chance to print 4 of the pictures, so there will be more to come.. I'm really excited about these.. I can see going crazy with Holga..

These were all shot at our local "state park", which isn't much of a park at all. The light was good for reflections though. My personal favorite is the last picture..


----------



## Jeff Canes (Feb 10, 2005)

Unimaxium said:
			
		

> Wow, jeff, what film did you use for those last two? (the bottom row in your second post). Those actually seem fairly good for a holga. I love the orange in the sunrise one and the blue sky in the one to its right.


Agfa I think, my Holga take fairly good photos.

Silly nice work, I like #3 the most:thumbup:


----------



## sillyphaunt (Feb 20, 2005)

Another on 120 Film


----------



## thebeginning (Mar 4, 2005)

aaah where can i buy one!?


----------



## panocho (May 4, 2005)

oriecat said:
			
		

> K
> 
> Here's an old one of mine:




This is awesome!  :thumbup:


----------



## Meysha (May 4, 2005)

thebeginning said:
			
		

> aaah where can i buy one!?



Ebay. or dodgy 2nd hand store. Just remember it's a really really crap camera made out of really really crap plastic so don't pay much for it - I got mine for 10 euros. 
But it's just so cool.


----------



## gapinthevoid (May 29, 2005)

holy crap. i never thought about using 35mm in my wolca (an even cheaper version of the holga.. i think...) i love the sprocket holes..


----------

